# Rocks that will complement black sand?



## blackpearl (Jun 8, 2018)

How about black lava rock, or Icelandic lava stone?


----------



## AcidGambit (Aug 30, 2018)

Lighter seiryu stones may complement it in the same way that the lighter driftwood you have does.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

AcidGambit said:


> Lighter seiryu stones may complement it in the same way that the lighter driftwood you have does.


That's a good ideal. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



blackpearl said:


> How about black lava rock, or Icelandic lava stone?


I like the way those rocks look. The rough surface should make it easy for moss to attach to it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Are you looking to keep the rocks clean, free of algae (looks like you might want moss on them)? With my tank and BDBS I used some larger, rounded, softer edge rocks to create a riverbed look and have monte carlo growing around them. They were way too bright initially (very white looking), so what I do now is never clean them off, letting algae grow on them to have a move natural look.

Took a few times of cleaning them (not well I may add) to realize my preference was the shape of the rock and to let the algae cover them.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I've not used seiryu stone, but I've read on here where some say it affects their PH.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Grobbins48 said:


> Are you looking to keep the rocks clean, free of algae (looks like you might want moss on them)? With my tank and BDBS I used some larger, rounded, softer edge rocks to create a riverbed look and have monte carlo growing around them. They were way too bright initially (very white looking), so what I do now is never clean them off, letting algae grow on them to have a move natural look.
> 
> 
> 
> Took a few times of cleaning them (not well I may add) to realize my preference was the shape of the rock and to let the algae cover them.


I wouldn't mind too much if algae covered the rocks. Hopefully the cleanup crew take care of that.

I'm wanting to try my hand at high tech and grow some colorful plants instead of the slower stuff I use to grow. 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Borgey401 (Dec 3, 2018)

Kubla said:


> I've not used seiryu stone, but I've read on here where some say it affects their PH.




Yeah they can, but not by much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I ended up going with dragon stone since that's all the store had. I didn't want to order as that would've been expensive. 

I've started my journal here: https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/...gallon-first-high-tech-tank.html#post11149273


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

In nature, black sand is found in volcanic formation. So larva rock or any dark color rock will match best with black sand. Avoid strong contrasting color, for example, white limestone rock with black sand will be a mis match. In nature, soil is disintegrated from rock locally so the color should match.


----------

